# Prompt vote: March 2022



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 21, 2022)

Vote for your favourite prompt...


----------



## -xXx- (Feb 22, 2022)

_~peek~
~pick~
~perk~
be well, mahcloudpeeps
_


----------



## piperofyork (Feb 25, 2022)

Just want to say: I'd love to see another picture prompt. I joined too late to take part in the last picture prompt competition in August, but that sounds like a blast...


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Feb 25, 2022)

I'll try to remember to make that an option next time.

HJC


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Feb 26, 2022)

Yes, if I remember I'll find some images and suggest them! I have a stash of good prompt images in my files because I TA for an art class.


----------

